
Digital Ocean Managed Databases for MySQL and Redis Released - JonoBB
https://blog.digitalocean.com/take-the-worry-out-of-managing-your-mysql-redis-databases/
======
MuffinFlavored
How does DigitalOcean's managed database offering compared to Azure's? We are
trying to migrate to Azure at my corporate job, but for some reason, something
about Azure's Postgres offering is holding us up. I'm not quite sure what it
is.

